

Sociologists invade World of Warcraft, see humanity's future - MikeCapone
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/05/sociologists-invade-world-of-warcraft-and-see-humanitys-future.ars

======
drallison
Jane McGonigal (Alternative Reality Game Expert) says that it took 100 million
mental hours to create and produce Wikipedia and that that effort is expended
in only 5 days of playing World of Warcraft. She sees gaming of that sort as a
resource to be exploited.

